
Gene editing isn’t about designer babies, it’s about hope for people like me - doener
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/aug/03/gene-editing-mitochondrial-replacement-therapy-designer-babies?CMP=twt_gu
======
Powerofmene
"I know the dangers. I have read Aldous Huxley’s fiction and it’s not pretty.
But come on, if designer babies is the only argument against trying
potentially life-saving treatments, what gives someone without an incurably
debilitating disease the right to debate the future of our health? If we’re
going to debate anything, let’s debate the science. Let’s debate the risks.
Not could-bes or scaremongering predictions. And then we can get on with
saving lives."

It isn't just about designer babies. It is about those who would use
engineering for dangerous purposes not just to engineer out genetic errors or
genetic time-bombs. How long would it be before it is used to engineer super
soldiers? This could lead to domination by one country over all others. We
have already seen gender selection change the balance of genders such as in
China and this is a far greater threat than gender selection if used for such
purposes.

Having a child w disabilities I find it difficult to argue against anything
that could make a child's health or safety better but which future children
benefit? Would it be those who have wealthy enough parents to afford to
benefit while the remaining population remains afflicted with diseases,
disabilities, or genetic time bombs. And how much would be spent on research
to find cures for, or treatments for, conditions that only afflict the poor,
or particular races, etc? How do we ever get to a world that is better to live
in when we continue to go down a road that benefits some but not all or
positions a few with ethical choices that could so negatively affect so many?

Taking the religious aspects completely out of the equation, just the few
concerns noted above should give everyone pause to think this is not only a
slippery slope but one that could slide into an ethical quagmire. Who decides
who? Who decides which conditions? Who decides availability and cost? You get
the picture.

